# Help ID a plant.



## masterspark (Sep 2, 2012)

x


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like a radish to me, It's not uncommon for random seeds to get mixed in with "purchased" seeds. 

Could possibly be a turnip, not a very healthy one if it is but with the blue/purple color it is a possibility.

Give it a taste and see.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm thinking turnip ... but I hate to ID a plant via picture...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I do believe that is a turnip grown under, yeah, you guessed it!! Turnip greens.
Dad grew every fall and most springs.


----------

